# Arugula



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

Maisie (we changed her name since we found out that she’s a female) eating arugula straight out of the package. I think she’s cheating me out of a salad. Because she does this every single time that I buy any leafy green in a package like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

And if I try to get a room of the package she will squeal at me, like it’s some sort of bad thing when I’m taking her out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful 'tiel!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

As long as she doesn't poop in it you can still eat it lol.

But seriously, it's a good idea to wash it before she eats it. Even if it's supposed to be prewashed, you can't rely on them to get all the nasty stuff off.


----------

